# Rear Diffuser Installation Help (PICS)



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The diffuser in question bolts directly on to your bumper in the outlined spot. The mentioning above about bumper compatibility has to do with the stock vs. RS rear bumper, because the diffuser wont fit the RS bumper. Seeing as you have the LS which doesn't even offer the RS package, you wont run into any problems.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If that is the look that you prefer then you will also have to cut the bumper for the exaust ports good luck ..
Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen....


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd do it, but I don't want to cut my bumper plus I have an Eco which I don't think has the outlined area


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

As others said you'll have to cut the bumper in order to install the diffuser you have pictured, I have a different diffuser on my Cruze, its a simple bolt on, no cutting or anything too severe.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You DON'T have to cut your pumper for this diffuser. Its a direct bolt on, not replacement for the area it covers/goes.

See the last picture, where it says, SCREW:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you have the exhaust to match? Please tell me you do, very nice choice, makes it look real aggresive.

You won't need to cut anything, i was looking into this for myself but, making holes on the bumper made me cringe.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Depends on the desired affect read your own info mecial.....the last has no exaust ports....look at the first design.
A desired affect is at issue .... bring a drill and saw then cut drill and then jump.......


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> As others said you'll have to cut the bumper in order to install the diffuser you have pictured, I have a different diffuser on my Cruze, its a simple bolt on, no cutting or anything too severe.


 and that looks good .....be cool stay cozy keep cruzen.....


----------



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

even though the diffuser is bolt on will i still have to cut the bumper to make room for the exhaust? 
What are your thoughts on cutting into the bumper? 
will i need to make any other modifications to the cars underside in order to install the dual exhaust?


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> You DON'T have to cut your pumper for this diffuser. Its a direct bolt on, not replacement for the area it covers/goes.
> 
> See the last picture, where it says, SCREW:


I have this same diffuser, I am going to install it in the spring with the dual quad tips, does not hurt my feelings about cutting the bumper. Eventually new or used ones will be cheap and plentiful if I ever want to go stock. By the way stock is so ugly and boring, one thing that dodge did right with the Dart.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

wow now this looks nice and mean! gives it that something! wow!!


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Link on where to buy the diffuser?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

blackonblack said:


> Link on where to buy the diffuser?


Just go to ebay and type in Chevy Cruze sequence rear diffuser.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So it comes down to the desired affect one would prefer ..Given the multitude of Mods that people are doing this MOD is a piece of cake with minimal frustrations to accomplish ...
The dual tip is for the dual exaust ports though..
Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and the new best wishes..


----------



## XxH0neyBadger (Oct 18, 2013)

i have a 2012 1LT RS and want a rear diffuser as well! but someone mentioned in the thread that the rear diffusers wont fit the RS bumper. is this true?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XxH0neyBadger said:


> i have a 2012 1LT RS and want a rear diffuser as well! but someone mentioned in the thread that the rear diffusers wont fit the RS bumper. is this true?


Won't work w/o extreme modifications. The lower bumper on base bumper has cut outs for it already. See the 1st picture to see what we mean. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XxH0neyBadger (Oct 18, 2013)

Yea I see now! Well I still love my bumper but I guess it will have to do 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

See, I wanted to get the Rally Sport and then hook up the rear end, only to discover that only the base models have good aftermarket diffusers... FML

But, I digress. That looks good man, I hope that they make a good option for RS owners one day

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XxH0neyBadger (Oct 18, 2013)

Yea I was pretty bummed when I found out but oh well hope your right and they do hook us up 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Love the look but I can't get myself to pray $200 for a piece of plastic. Hopefully they'll go down.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## D_Cruze11 (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't have the diffuser yet. but I do have dual exhaust with the stock eco bumper & I did cut the bumper to make exits for the exhaust &it wasn't hard at all took some time though.


----------

